

Are we born to run? - bpeters
http://www.ted.com/talks/christopher_mcdougall_are_we_born_to_run.html

======
pedalpete
McDougall doesn't present nearly as well as he writes. Read the book. Even if
you're not a runner, it's enthralling.

